# Engine Oil Level Check



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

I've a shiny new ST 330P sitting out in the shed. I hate snow but I'll make an exception to get this beast out and about. While perusing the engine manual that came with the machine, and as is applicable to checking the oil level, I note references to the "side mounted filler cap" and the "high oil fill dipstick." The latter is listed as "optional" in the manual. Any late model Husky owners have this optional dipstick? The side mounted affair is adequate but they molded it in black. Kinda challenging to see the oil level on this little plastic dipstick thingy in an environment where it can be dark out for 18 hrs/day.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

I fill my 330 and anything with a side plug almost to the brim so it doesn't spill over when I put the stick back in. Always good to go.
Have you used yours at all yet? This will be the 3rd season with mine.
It's been a great machine. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

A neighbour has a Husqvarna P227 with a LCT 254cc engine. It has the dipstick fill tube at the front of the engine with a yellow cap. The black side fittings have special heads that are not easy to remove, are not oil fill places, they just block unused ports. The side oil fill is usually yellow with a head that suits removal by hand. My LCT engine is set up the same way.

The attached pic shows my Ariens LCT engine with the oil fill tube on front right (as viewed in pic) of engine. I have also seen them on the left side.

Good luck.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

SAVAGE420 said:


> I fill my 330 and anything with a side plug almost to the brim so it doesn't spill over when I put the stick back in. Always good to go.
> Have you used yours at all yet?



Indeed, I'd noted that and as such that side port makes it suitable for the ole pinky oil level check. We've been getting snow off and on since late Sep but not enough to give the Husky a go as yet. Did spend some time in the driveway and yard with that imaginary snow though. I love, love, love that transmission! Transitioning from fwd to reverse with the drive lever engaged is like one of them moisture laden dreams. I really am not a fan of snow but I really wanna play for real!


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Town said:


> A neighbour has a Husqvarna P227 with a LCT 254cc engine. It has the dipstick fill tube at the front of the engine with a yellow cap. The black side fittings have special heads that are not easy to remove, are not oil fill places, they just block unused ports. The side oil fill is usually yellow with a head that suits removal by hand. My LCT engine is set up the same way. The attached pic shows my Ariens LCT engine with the oil fill tube on front right (as viewed in pic) of engine. I have also seen them on the left side.



Thanks for that. In retrospect, this issue is probably not so much specific to Husqvarna as it is to LCT engine applications. In my instance the fill tube (sans dipstick) is on the right side (operator perspective) and directly above the side mounted dipstick. For sh_ts & giggles I took the dipstick out of my 22-year-old MTD (Tecumseh HMSK100) and tested it on this 369cc LCT engine. It fits! And even registers the proper oil level! Things that make ya go hmmm...


----------

